# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  نظام قدیمی ها با مصوبه کنکور1402چیکار بکنند؟

## _Antique_

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید
دوستان همینطوری که از تصمیمی که برا کنکور 1402گرفتن خبر دارین،بنظرتون منی که نظام قدیمم چیکار کنم؟آیا الان مثل قبل میشه ترمیم معدل کرد یا کلا ترمیم رو برداشتن؟اگه ترمیم معدل هست من هم سوم دبیرستان و هم پیش دانشگاهی رو باید ترمیم کنم؟

----------


## Carolin

این مصوبه *هیچوقت*  اجرا نخواهد شد

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشید
> دوستان همینطوری که از تصمیمی که برا کنکور 1402گرفتن خبر دارین،بنظرتون منی که نظام قدیمم چیکار کنم؟آیا الان مثل قبل میشه ترمیم معدل کرد یا کلا ترمیم رو برداشتن؟اگه ترمیم معدل هست من هم سوم دبیرستان و هم پیش دانشگاهی رو باید ترمیم کنم؟


*معلوم نیست 
اما
با اطمینان بهتون میگم که ترمیم معدل سوم دبیرستان و پیش دانشگاهی نظام قدیم اتفاق نخواهد افتاد و اگر هم قرار بر اجرایی شدن این مصوبه باشد شما باید دروس نظام جدید دوازدهم رو امتحان نهایی شرکت کنید .

*

----------


## _Antique_

> این مصوبه *هیچوقت*  اجرا نخواهد شد


اگه اجرا شد چیکار کنم؟

----------


## _Antique_

> *معلوم نیست 
> اما
> با اطمینان بهتون میگم که ترمیم معدل سوم دبیرستان و پیش دانشگاهی نظام قدیم اتفاق نخواهد افتاد و اگر هم قرار بر اجرایی شدن این مصوبه باشد شما باید دروس نظام جدید دوازدهم رو امتحان نهایی شرکت کنید .
> 
> *


اگه تو نهایی نظام جدید شرکت کنم معدل جدیدم برام لحاظ میشه؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> اگه تو نهایی نظام جدید شرکت کنم معدل جدیدم برام لحاظ میشه؟


*بله معدل جدید براتون حساب میشه / ولی دقت کنید که این معدل و نمرات فقط برای کنکورتون ملاک هستش و دیپلم شما همون دیپلم و معدلی هستش که در نظام قدیم گرفته اید و دیپلم مجدد براتون صادر نمیشه 

در ضمن 
فعلا هیچ چیزی مبنی بر ترمیم معدل و ............ از سوی سازمان سنجش و اموزش و پرورش ابلاغ نشده و این مصوبه هم در سکوت خبری به سر میبره 
پس فعلا نگران این موضوع نباشید و درس بخوانید 
چیزی که معلومه کنکور 1402 کنکور حاشیه هاست *

----------


## Carolin

> اگه اجرا شد چیکار کنم؟


تنها تضمینی که میتونم توی زندگیم بدم اینه که این طرح اجرا نمیشه

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

اجرانمیشه واسه۱۴۰۲مطمئن باشید

----------


## _Antique_

> تنها تضمینی که میتونم توی زندگیم بدم اینه که این طرح اجرا نمیشه


از کجا اینقد مطمعنید؟بنظرتون برا 1402 اجرا نمیشه یا کلا اجرا نمیشه؟

----------


## _Antique_

> اجرانمیشه واسه۱۴۰۲مطمئن باشید


برا 1403چی؟

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> برا 1403چی؟


برای اون موقع هم نمیشه بخوادبشه از ۱۴۰۵شاید بشه !

----------


## ali_12

اگر کسی قبل از ۸۴ دیپلم ریاضی داره چی؟؟!!

----------


## Carolin

> از کجا اینقد مطمعنید؟بنظرتون برا 1402 اجرا نمیشه یا کلا اجرا نمیشه؟


خیالتون تخته تخت که تا ج.ا هست اجرا نمیشه /

----------


## _Joseph_

> خیالتون تخته تخت که تا ج.ا هست اجرا نمیشه /


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (76):   :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Ali Darkness

احتمال اینکه خورشید دور زمین بچرخه بیشتر از اجرا شدن این طرحه فکر کردی سوئیسه حرف بزنن عمل کنن تو این مملکت صبح یه حرفی میزنن شب تکذیب میکنن میگن کی بود کی بود من نبودم

----------


## Django

*طبق قانون شما تا آخر عمر میتونید کنکور بدید و اگر معدل نهایی حتی نداشته باشید هم(به فرض) براتون حساب نمیشه. حالا اگه تاثیر معدل ۹۰ درصد هم باشه کنکور ده درصد، برای شما باید کنکور صد درصد تاثیر داشته باشه. چون معدلی ندارید...
دوستان مصوبه دقیقا چیه؟ من بیخبرم.*

----------


## _Joseph_

*زیاد درگیر این مصوبه نشید 
به نظرم برای کسی که دروس رو مسلط هستش کامل هیچ فرقی نمیکنه چجوری بخوان بسنجنش و آزمون بگیرن و ..... هر طوری بخوان امتحان ازش بگیرن موفق میشه و میتونه حقش رو بگیره از این سیستم 

دروس رو مسلط بشید تا زمان دارید . مشکل خیلی ها اینه اصل رو ول کردند چسبیدن به فرع ماجرا / درسته که باید با این طرح مخالفت بشه واجرایی شدنش باعث گسترش ناعدالتی میشه ولی ما چیزی ز امضا کردن همون پتیشن چیز دیگری ازمون ساخته نیست / من امضاش کردم و برگشتم سر درس باقی چیزا دیگه دست من نیست 
صبح تا شب هم اینجا بحث کردن چیزی جز ضربه زدن به خود نیست و اون بالایی ها هر کاری رو بخوان انجام میدن بدون در نظر گرفتن من و شما . من و شما در نهایت میتونیم تکلیف خودمون رو مشخص کنیم 
در مورد کسانی هم که میخوان بدونن مصوبه چی چی هست و ......... برن لینک پایین تمام جرئیات در تاپیک پایین بحث شده 

*نظرسنجی; آیا با مصوبه مربوط به کنکور 1402 موافقید؟ (konkur.in)
*
در ضمن این مصوبه به ضرر یازدهمی ها و دانش اموزان و فارغ التحصیلان و همه کنکوریهاست فکر نکنید فقط به ضرر پشت کنکوریهاست و .......... اتفاقا بیشتر به ضرر دانش اموزان هستش تا پشت کنکوریها اگر اندکی بررسی کنید و تفکر کنید.
موفق باشید 


*

----------


## reza333

> تنها تضمینی که میتونم توی زندگیم بدم اینه که این طرح اجرا نمیشه





> اجرانمیشه واسه۱۴۰۲مطمئن باشید


اجرا میشه ولی شاید یه تغییراتی بکنه . اصل تاثیر قطعی که من فکر می کنم اعمال میشه ولی احتمال زیاد تاثیرشو از 60 درصد کمتر میکنن.   دروس عمومی رو هم که گفتن میخایم حدف کنیم با فشارهایی که یه سری مدرسان کنکور دارن میارن ، اونم حذف نخواهد شد . ( فکر میکنم به نفع بچه ها هم هست که حذف نشه)

شما فکر کردید در اصل برای چی  خدایی رو برداشتن و به جاش عباس پور رو اوردن ؟؟ چون قصد یه سری تغییر تحولاتی رو  دارن که صد البته اقای خدایی  ضمن این که خودش شخصا حاشییه زیاد داشت و نماینده ی مجلس بد جور بهش پیله کرده بود ،  ولی با این تغییرات هم تا حد زیادی مخالف بود پس از ریاست سنجش کنارش زدن .

  البته به نظر من این مصوبه همه جاش سر تا پا اشکاله جز بخش برگزاری دو بار کنکور در سال. فقط همین خوبه. بقیش فاجعه.

----------


## lil lily

سلام کسی میتونه شماره تستایی  که ملاک پور از آی کیو و خیلی سبز توی کلاس جامع تاملند به بچه هاش میگفت  حل کننو بهم بگه ؟یک دنیا ممنون

----------


## Ali Darkness

[quote=من همان سیزدهم;1762379]*

اتفاقا اگر اینجا سوئیس بود مطمئن بودم اجرا نمیشه اینجا چون یه مشت بی سواد احمق سر کارن ممکنه اجرا بشه میبینی طرف فقط به خاطر این به اجرای مصوبه رای داده که خودش صاحب مدرسه غیرانتفاعیه یا اون یکی چون خودش سهمیه ای بوده عقده رتبه برترارو داره با کنکور لج شده یا فلانی آی کیو بچش در حد مرغه میخواد پزشکیم بخونه کمر همت بسته کنکورو برداره که راه واسه بچش باز بشه متاسفانه این مملکت اینجوریه وگرنه سوئیس بود چهار تا آدم حسابی و تحصیلکرده سر کار بودن برای مردم تصمیم میگرفتن واسه همینم الان شده سوئیس مام ایران عقب افتاده . شما این پدیده رو فقط تو ایران میبینی که اگر در اجرای یک قانون ۹۹.۹۹ نفر مخالف باشن و سود فقط ۱ نفر درش باشه و اون یک نفر صاحب قدرتم باشه حتما اون قانون اجرا خواهد شد* [/quote
حرفت درست ولی قانون داریم تا قانون اولا اون صاحب قدرتی که میگی بچش ایکیوش در حد مرغه نمیتونه کنکور قبول شه اصلا نیاز به این کارا نداره سه سوت میفرستتش یه کشور اروپایی یا امریکا درس بخونه یا اگه بخواد تو این مملکت درس بخونه فوقش میگه یه صندلی رو واسش خالی کنن نیازی به کنکور دادن نداره الان صندلی شهید بهشتی رو با دو سه میلیارد میشه خرید فکر کردی واسشون کاری داره دوما بعضی چیزا زیر ساختاش کلا نیست غیرممکنه هر جوری فکر کنی با منطق جور در نمیاد حالا هر چقدر بخوان تلاش کنن واسه همین میگم غیر ممکنه هیچ جوره نمیتونن انجامش بدن حالا میخواد ایران باشه یا سوئیس فرقی نمیکنه

----------


## Ali Darkness

> اجرا میشه ولی شاید یه تغییراتی بکنه . اصل تاثیر قطعی که من فکر می کنم اعمال میشه ولی احتمال زیاد تاثیرشو از 60 درصد کمتر میکنن.   دروس عمومی رو هم که گفتن میخایم حدف کنیم با فشارهایی که یه سری مدرسان کنکور دارن میارن ، اونم حذف نخواهد شد . ( فکر میکنم به نفع بچه ها هم هست که حذف نشه)
> 
> شما فکر کردید در اصل برای چی  خدایی رو برداشتن و به جاش عباس پور رو اوردن ؟؟ چون قصد یه سری تغییر تحولاتی رو  دارن که صد البته اقای خدایی  ضمن این که خودش شخصا حاشییه زیاد داشت و نماینده ی مجلس بد جور بهش پیله کرده بود ،  ولی با این تغییرات هم تا حد زیادی مخالف بود پس از ریاست سنجش کنارش زدن .
> 
>   البته به نظر من این مصوبه همه جاش سر تا پا اشکاله جز بخش برگزاری دو بار کنکور در سال. فقط همین خوبه. بقیش فاجعه.



تاثیر 60 درصدی که غیرممکنه اجرا بشه یه سر به حوزه های امتحان نهایی بزنی میفهمی چی میگم کم کم 5 سال زمان میخواد اصلا هم وسیله خوبی برای سنجش نیست و نمیتونه جای کنکور رو بگیره مگه اینکه سه سالو این کارو کنن که اونم حالا حالا ها کار میخواد راجب دو کنکور در سالم اونم نمیتونن انجام بدن اینا یه کنکور گرفتن هنوز که هنوزه دارن از بچه هایی که تقلب کردن امتحان مجدد میگیرن راجب استعفای خدایی هم اون بخاطر این چیزی که میگی نبود یه سری دلایل پشت پرده داشت که اینجا جاش نیست بخوام راجبش صحبت کنم

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام 
اولا کنکور 1402 تازه شروع حذف دروس عمومی هست ( البته هنوز که اجرا نشده ، شایدم لغو بشه )
دوما قرار شده که از سال 1404 به بعد همه بشن یک کنکور با یک قانون ، پس فکر میکنم سال 1402-1403-1401 هنوز مثل کنکور های قدیم برگزار بشه ، نهایت 2 کنکور همزمان با دونوع سوال

----------


## Carolin

> اجرا میشه ولی شاید یه تغییراتی بکنه . اصل تاثیر قطعی که من فکر می کنم اعمال میشه ولی احتمال زیاد تاثیرشو از 60 درصد کمتر میکنن.   دروس عمومی رو هم که گفتن میخایم حدف کنیم با فشارهایی که یه سری مدرسان کنکور دارن میارن ، اونم حذف نخواهد شد . ( فکر میکنم به نفع بچه ها هم هست که حذف نشه)
> 
> شما فکر کردید در اصل برای چی  خدایی رو برداشتن و به جاش عباس پور رو اوردن ؟؟ چون قصد یه سری تغییر تحولاتی رو  دارن که صد البته اقای خدایی  ضمن این که خودش شخصا حاشییه زیاد داشت و نماینده ی مجلس بد جور بهش پیله کرده بود ،  ولی با این تغییرات هم تا حد زیادی مخالف بود پس از ریاست سنجش کنارش زدن .
> 
>   البته به نظر من این مصوبه همه جاش سر تا پا اشکاله جز بخش برگزاری دو بار کنکور در سال. فقط همین خوبه. بقیش فاجعه.


اینجا جاییه که برای بیمارا ارز اختصاص نمیدن !(سانسور)  و... و...و...
و هنوز برای امتحان جامعشون که فقط یدونه هم هست جمر ندارند!
الان برای کاغذ و حوزه امتحانی اونم برای سه سال هزینه میکنند؟ (تقریبا 60 تا ازمون !)((((هزینه های جلوگیری از تقلبش که بماند! ))))خداییش پرداختن به این موضوع خنده دار نیس؟
+
کنکور از سال 1404 خودبخودبا زیاد شدن ظرفیت پزشکی و تخریب بازار کارش به اف میره و از تبو تاب می افته

----------


## ARONDEMO

مخالفت وزارت علوم با تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی/ بازنگری مصوبه توسط شورا
کبگانیان، دبیر ستاد راهبردی نقشه علمی کشور:

رئیس سازمان سنجش و وزیر علوم مهمترین مشکل را هوشمندسازی امتحانات و هم چنین تصحیح سوالات تشریحی که باید در محیط امن انجام شود دانستند.

با توجه به تاکیدات رئیس جمهور و رئیس شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی مبنی بر بررسی کامل و هر چه سریعتر سیاست‌های سنجش و پذیرش در جلسه هفته آینده شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی گزارش جامعی را در این خصوص ارائه خواهیم کرد.                                                                    
رفته رفته گویا احتمال اجرا نشدن این طرح برای سال 1402،بیشتر میشود و ما کنکوریها باید صدایمان را به گوش مسئولین شورا برسانیم تا ما را هم در نظر بگیرند این ها معلوم نیست با خودشان چند چندن و از سردرگمی نمیدانند چیکار میکنند اینها حتی به صورت عمومی و فراگیر از کنکوریها نظرسنجی و نظر خواهی نمیکنند!!!....... در این هفته به ریاست جمهوری به شماره (111) زنگ بزنید 2 دقیقه بیشتر وقتتان را نمیگیرد و ایراد های این طرح را به صورت خلاصه اعلام کنید تا صدایمان به رییس جمهور ارجاع داده بشود ...نباید پا روی پایمان بگذاریم تا اینها هر چه میخواهند سرمان بیاورند وقتی رییس شورا دستور اصلاح داده است و این افراد اصرار اجرایی این مصوبه را دارند،یعنی یه جای کار میلنگه....هوشمند سازی امتحانات؟؟؟!!!اول واژه استاندارسازی برایش به کار میبردند حالا هم هوشمند سازی!!!! :Yahoo (23): اقای کبگانیان به تهیه زیرساخت این مصوبه گویا فکر نکرده بودند...کمتر از دو سال تا کنکور 1402 مانده است حالا یادشان آمده امتحانات را با همین کتابای مجله وار اموزش و پرورش،تصحیح غیرالکترونیکی و...بقول خودشان هوشمند سازی کنند آن هم در کمتر از دوسال!!!.....اجرایی مصوبه با این وضع و اوضاع حماقت محض است.

----------


## reza333

به گزارش خبرنگار گروه دانشگاه *خبرگزاری تسنیم*، منصور کبگانیان،  دبیر ستاد نقشه جامع علمی کشور در حاشیه جلسه این ستاد که امروز برگزار شد، گفت: در جلسه امروز مصوبه سیاست‌های سنجش و پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی بررسی شد.وی افزود: در این جلسه وزیر علوم و  رئیس سازمان سنجش مطالبی را برای مشکلات اجرایی پیشرو مطرح کردند.

*دبیر ستاد نقشه جامع علمی کشور خاطرنشان کرد:  همان طور که می‌دانید در سال 1402 قرار است 60 درصد وزن ارزیابی داوطلبان کنکور به سابقه تحصیلی دانش‌آموزان اختصاص پیدا کند و علت اینکه طی این سال‌ها مصوبه مجلس اجرا نشده و کنکور بر اساس سابقه تحصیلی اجرایی نشده مشکلاتی است که پیش رو قرار داشته و ما با علم به این مسئله این مصوبه را تصویب کردیم. (!!!!!!)

**کبگانیان مهمترین مشکل موجود در این زمینه را هوشمندسازی امتحانات دانست و گفت: رئیس سازمان سنجش و وزیر علوم مهمترین مشکل را هوشمندسازی امتحانات و  هم چنین تصحیح سوالات تشریحی که باید در محیط امن انجام شود دانستند.**وی گفت: بر این اساس قرار شد با امکانات فناوری اطلاعات این مشکلات حل شود. هم چنین تکرارپذیری سوالات مطرح شد که وزارت آموزش و پرورش و وزارت علوم قرار است این مشکل را نیز مرتفع کنند. * *(!!!!!)

*دبیر ستاد نقشه جامع علمی کشور اضافه کرد: هوشمندسازی امتحانات نیازمند پشتیبانی و تامین بودجه از سوی سازمان برنامه و بودجه است که با حضور نماینده این سازمان قول همکاری بیشتر در این زمینه داده شد بنابراین کاری که در ستاد راهبردی خواهیم داشت این است که مشکلات و موانع اجرایی را برطرف کنیم.کبگانیان  خاطر نشان کرد: *به شورای سنجش و پذیریش نیز تاکید کردیم آیین نامه‌ها و مصوباتی که ارایه دادیم ابلاغ و در اجرای آن تاکید کنند.*وی افزود:  هم چنین گزارش جامعی را نیز درخصوص سیاست‌های سنجش و پذیرش از سوی سازمان سنجش به ستاد نقشه جامع علمی ارایه خواهیم کرد.وی در پایان خاطر نشان کرد: با توجه به تاکیدات رئیس جمهور و رئیس شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی مبنی بر بررسی هر چه سریعتر سیاست‌های سنجش و پذیرش در جلسه هفته آینده شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی گزارش جامعی را در این خصوص ارائه خواهیم کرد.


جناب کبگانیان هر جور شده یه تنه میخاد حرفشو به کرسی بنشونه ..... لعنت به مغزهای کوچک زنگ زده .

----------


## ARONDEMO

آیا مصوبه تأثیر قطعی معدل به کنکور ۱۴۰۲ خواهد رسید؟

موسوی، مدیر کل دفتر تدوین و راهبری شورای انقلاب فرهنگی:


 بنده در جلسات متعدد تأکید کردم که اگر در سال ۱۴۰۰ به این جمع‌بندی رسیدیم که امنیت و استاندارد امتحانات نهایی ارتقا نیافته است، باید اجرای این مصوبه به تأخیر بیفتد‌.

 پ.ن: آقای ساکی، رییس سازمان سنجش آموزش و پرورش نیز بیان کردند که : برای این مصوبه تاکنون هیچ آیین نامه اجرایی نوشته نشده و راهکاری برای اشکالات تدوین نشده است.

نمیدونم تقریبا 1.5 سال تا کنکور1402 وقت مانده است ،و مسئولین شورا چطور میخواهند با وجود این همه مخالفت،اعتراض و کمبود زیرساخت در عرض 1.5 سال آیین نامه بنویسند،سوالاتو هوشمند سازی و استاندار سازی کنند،امنیت رو بالا ببرند، زیرساخت ها رو فراهم کنند و...در جایی زندگی میکنیم که اول سیاست و قانون رو تصویب میکنند سپس آیین نامه اش را تدوین میکنند... :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mojtabamessi

> سلام کسی میتونه شماره تستایی  که ملاک پور از آی کیو و خیلی سبز توی کلاس جامع تاملند به بچه هاش میگفت  حل کننو بهم بگه ؟یک دنیا ممنون


تو کانالش میزاره @afshin_mallakpour

----------


## _Joseph_

*دوستان من هیچ کاره ام و لی یک توصیه برادرانه به کنکوریهای 1402 بکنم چه نظام قدیم و چه نظام جدید. چه دانش اموز و چه فارغ التحصیل
*
*اگه میخوایید در کنکور 1402 موفق باشید و هر کاری مسئولین انجام دادن شما از اسیب های تصمیمات محیرالعقولشون مصون بمانید فقط کار زیر را انجام دهید :

خط بطلان سنگینی بر اخبار کنکور و ..... بکشید همچنین کانالهای اخبار و ...... انگار نه انگار که اصلا شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی وجود دارد و ندارد .
تا شهریور 1401 یعنی تا 8 ماه فول آپشن تمام اختصاصی هایتان را حداقل یکدور ببندید و سعی کنید خوانده باشیدشان / در صورت رسیدن و خوب بودن اوضاع از عمومی ها دروس ادبیات و قواعد عربی را مطالعه بفرمایید.

بعد از این کار سایت سنجش و یا اخبار را چک کنید ببینید چه شعبده بازی مسئولین این سرزمین انجام داده اند اگر همان کنکور قبلی بود با خیال راحت با آزمونها پیشروی کنید. اگ نبود باز هم با خیال راحت میتوانید عمومی ها رو تشریحی و اختصاصی رو مرور کنید و تست بزنید.
اگر هم چیزی هنوز مشخص نشده بود باز هم خط بطلانی بر اخبار و ........ بکشید و درستان را طبق کنکور با تکیه ویژه بر تخصصی ها ادامه دهید . 
شما رتبه برتر کنکور 1402 خواهید شد .

اگر میخواهید در کنکور 1402 نتیجه نگیرید کافیست هر روز کار زیر را تکرار کنید.
چک کردن سایتهای خبری و مصاحبه های مسئولین دکتر و پرفسور و ....... و چک کردن سایتها و کانالهای تلگرامی و ....... و عدم برنامه ریزی برای مطالعه دروس

بنده چوب این کمپینها و حمایتهای ابکی بعضی افراد رو دیده ام که میگویم . بچه هایی که من را میشناسند میدانند که سال 99 از تیر ماه 99 تا اذر ماه 99 به مدت 6 ماه تقریبا به جای مطالعه رای کنکور درگیر تمدید نظام قدیم برای کنکور 1400 بودیم و در اخر هم تمدید نشد و نظام قدیم حذف شد میتوانید بروید تاپیکهایش را ببینید هنوز هم موجود است تاپیکهایی که یک تنه هر روز UP میکردمشان در باره تمدید نظام قدیم و فکر میکردم قراره اتفاقی بیافته با این کارهای من . جالب اینکه خیلی ها حتی بعد از لغو تمدید هم تا اسفند درگیر این تمدید بودند یادمه آقای نادری رئیس کمیسیون اموزش و تحقیقات مجلس دقیقا فروردین ماه تویت زده بود که نظام قدیم باید تمدید شود برای 1400*  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  *این یعنی مسخره کردن ملت کنکوری که 3 ماه به برگذاریش باقی مونده بود دنبال ایجاد تغییر توش بودن باز که البته نشد که نشد فقط از دست دادن وقت و زمان و پشیمانی اش نصیب من و بعضی دیگر شد . به خاطر همین من یکی به هیچجام نیست که میخوان مصوبه رو از 1401 اجرایی کنن یا 1402 یا 1510 و ..... اینا یه مشت نفهمن که هر چقدر بگید نمیفهمن پس خودتون رو خسته نکنید و به جاش روی خودتون سرمایه گذاری کنید . بالاخره هر کاری کنن نمیتونن جلودار شما برای رفتن به دانشگاه باشن که بالاخره یه راهی برای همه هست . 

*

----------


## Parimah

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشید
> دوستان همینطوری که از تصمیمی که برا کنکور 1402گرفتن خبر دارین،بنظرتون منی که نظام قدیمم چیکار کنم؟آیا الان مثل قبل میشه ترمیم معدل کرد یا کلا ترمیم رو برداشتن؟اگه ترمیم معدل هست من هم سوم دبیرستان و هم پیش دانشگاهی رو باید ترمیم کنم؟


نگران نباش دیشب که خبرش اومد کلا تغییراتی که گفته بودن لحاظ نمیشه ذهن خودتو درگیر نکن 

یادمه سال 92 سنجش یه اطلاعیه گذاشت در خصوص قطعی شدن تاثیر معدل در کنکور های 93 و 94 

به زمانش دقت کن 

آذر 92

از دوسال قبل بچه های 94 میدونستند که معدلشون قطعیه 

بعد چطوری تغییرات 1402 قطعی بود؟ 

در حالی که سنجش هیچ مطلبی نذاشته؟ 

از روز اول میدونستم که این تغییرات فقط خود انقلاب فرهنگی قبول داره  و هیچ جای دیگ تره خورد نمیکنه واسه این حرفها 

دیگ وقتتو تلف نکن با خیال راحت بخون اگه میخوای 1402 کنکور بدی بدون کنکور مثل قبلیهاس با همون ویژگی ها

----------


## Metanoia

خب خبر خوشی که دیشب رسید این بود که این مصوبه ی مسخره و البته غیر  منطقی هم لغو شد 
من از همون اولش به دوستام میگفتم که اگه قراره بر اجرای این مصوبه بود دیگه کتاب های عمومی برای سال 1402 تالیف و چاپ نمیشد و یا اینکه در آزمون ها عمومی ها حذف میشد  چرا که دلال های کنکور کاری نمیکنن که به ضررشون باشه
همه چیز از اول قابل پیش بینی بود
امیدورام دوستانی که خیلی درگیر این مصوبه بودن درس عبرت گرفته باشن و حداقل برای آرامش اعصاب خودش از فضای اینجور حواشی دور بشن

----------

